# Vektor/Illustration egal, will's auch mal versuchen



## dartox (9. Oktober 2004)

Hi!

Ich möcht auch mal die Kunst der Vektoren kennen lernen, und suche nun gute Tutorials.

Entweder Tutorials die beschreiben wie man Photos in Vektor umwandelt, oder dass man selbst ein Bildchen erstellen kann.

http://www.vectorize.de/tutorial.html dass kenn ich auch, ja, dass kann aber nicht alles sein.

Danke euch schon einmal.

MfG dartox


----------



## dartox (10. Oktober 2004)

Das gibt's doch nicht. Sonst gibt es keine guten Tutorials dafür?

MfG dartox


----------



## Philip Kurz (10. Oktober 2004)

Kannst du uns noch verraten was für ein Programm du benutzt?

Freehand? Illustrator?


----------



## nutron (11. Oktober 2004)

damit kannst du gut einsteigen.

http://www.pxlartist.de/community/modules/tutorial/index.php?sid=28&mode=&order=0


----------



## dartox (12. Oktober 2004)

radde` hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kannst du uns noch verraten was für ein Programm du benutzt?
> 
> Freehand? Illustrator?


Freehand benutze ich, Illustrator kauf ich mir vielleicht mit diesen Studenten Angebot von Adobe.

MfG dartox


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (13. Oktober 2004)

dartox hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Freehand, Illustrator kauf ich mir vielleicht mit diesen Studenten Angebot von Adobe.
> 
> MfG dartox


 Freehand ist übrigens von Macromedia. ;-)
Aber was meinst Du mit dem Studentenangebot, habe da auf der Adobe-Seite nichts
vergleichbares entdecken können?


----------



## thoru (13. Oktober 2004)

Denke mal dartox meint diese Aktion.
In kompakter Form auch hier nachzulesen.


cu
thoru


----------



## dartox (13. Oktober 2004)

Genau, ich mein dass Studentenangebot, wo man Creativ Suite Premium (also Adobe Photoshop CS, InDesign CS, Illustrator CS, GoLive CS und Acrobat 6.0 Professional) für 499 Euro statt für 2049 Euro bekommt.

Achja, ich hab oben falsch gequotet. Ich wollte sagen dass ich Freehand (joa, ich weiß dass es von Macromedia ist) benutze, und noch kein Illustrator habe, welches ich mir vielleicht mit dem oben genannten Angebot kaufe.

MfG dartox


----------

